# Golf VI GTI First Photos



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*VWVORTEX GALLERY*


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

love it, looks like a tougher car then the last version


----------



## dubdubberson (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (dubsix)*

do they really think they are fooling us calling this a mk6?


----------



## Hilly-B-Dubbin (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (dubsix)*

Diggin' the front end look. Rear is better than MKV, but not too sure on it yet.


----------



## Daemon688 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (Hilly-B-Dubbin)*

Looks great! Waaay better than the MkV and I'm glad that VW decided to dump that gaping maw of a front end on the GTI this time around.


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

i really really want to like this thing, i just dont know about it yet. Maybe it would be better with something other than huffs


----------



## mik3 th3 rooki3 (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i love the look of this car. and always liked those wheels, so they're still good on the new car. lower is better too. front lights don't match the new audi a4 type and are nice still. cloth seats, yes!! and the look of the front end has already grown on me, like it alot now. steering wheel looks mean, very good, but dont like phone button clutter. i want this. in 4 door, and same style, maybe even better with the diesel?!
GTD
any new color options or wheels or interior colors? heh heh. very nice car. already copied all the photos and have new wallpapers.
please, get this car to the usa. now! por favor. -Mike B


----------



## olta baile (Aug 7, 2007)

i dig it, looks more like a gti to me than mk5


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (doc.crush)*

Loooks waaaaay better, ditching the waterfall style front and the round-ish taillights was a step in the right direction.

I'd hit it!


----------



## Corrado RS (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (Daemon688)*

Thank you VW for making the MK6 GTI look more raw and hardcore then the previous soft jellybean MK5. Interior looks absolutely amazing as well. This time VW you've hit a homerun. I thank you again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## squitiere (Sep 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i no longer desire the new scirocco.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (squitiere)*

delicious! can't wait for it. Now when is it really getting here. Vortex puts it in 2010 but Motor Trend puts it out to 2012!








http://wot.motortrend.com/6288....html


----------



## rebornGTI (Mar 10, 2004)

I *love * those seats


----------



## Fuzzball (Feb 18, 2004)

Not bad. Not bad at all. I really like it. This really is what the Mark V should have been. The Mark V never really got my attention; it seems like it took a step forward in suspension, features, interior design and a step back at the same time with the exterior design. The Mark VI seems to take the best from the Mark IV and V and add improvements.
I'm interested to see what the Mark VI R will be like. The Mark V R32 for the US was a real disappointment for me. I have the Mark IV R32 now and the only thing it's lacking is two more doors. I wouldn't consider the Mark V R32 without it being a 5-door. The big disappointment for the Mark V R32 was the lack of the model's difference between the Mark V GTI. The Mark IV R32 definitely was a different animal from it's Mark IV GTI brother and one could really tell VW tried to make the R32 special with little things here and there. On the other hand the Mark V R32 just changed the trim and marked a generation of aesthetic changes with the R36 and R50 almost like what they do with the Audi S-Line.
I would like to see the Mark VI R to bring back what made the Mark IV R32 special and be available in 5-doors here in the US. I doubt that will happen though since one of the big reasonings for the 3-door only Mark V R32 in the US was so it wouldn't compete with the Audi A3. Here's to hoping.
If nothing can entice me to let go of my Mark IV R32, I might consider a TSI (if it ever makes it to the US) or a TDI Rabbit in 5-door trim as a daily driver. I am quite surprised the Mark VI will be launched nearly simultaneously in Europe and here in the US. It was a good couple of years before the Mark IVs were released here in the US and there was a delay for the Mark V Golf/Rabbit and GTI as well. Hopefully this trend continues.


----------



## ranasinghe.nuwan (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (rebornedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rebornedGTI* »_I *love * those seats

X2!!

_Quote, originally posted by *JayJetta* »_delicious! can't wait for it. Now when is it really getting here. Vortex puts it in 2010 but Motor Trend puts it out to 2012!








http://wot.motortrend.com/6288....html

i think the 2012 or 2011 is more reasonable if this is hitting europe in spring as the mkv took a good extra 2 years to make it to the US. 
perfect, my mkv will be paid off by then


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (Fuzzball)*

i read somewhere that the mk6 R32 was going to likely be forced induction/small displacement. We'll see...The new S4 is not a V8, it's a supercharged 3.0 V6 so it's likely VW will follow suit and start considering smaller engines as well...


----------



## sox1_4eva (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (doc.crush)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doc.crush* »_i dig it, looks more like a gti to me than mk5

how do you figure ? the body looks practically identical to the mk5. 
interior looks similar except for minor cosmetics 
love the stiching on the wheel and the seats 
anybody liking that dual red stripe ? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
interested in hearing comments from actual mkv owners....



_Modified by sox1_4eva at 1:20 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (ranasinghe.nuwan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ranasinghe.nuwan* »_
X2!!
i think the 2012 or 2011 is more reasonable if this is hitting europe in spring as the mkv took a good extra 2 years to make it to the US. 
perfect, my mkv will be paid off by then









What's odd is that i've been reading in various car mag sites that VW stopped production of the mk5. i don't know who to believe anymore


----------



## FlyBy (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (JayJetta)*

I love the new rear end! The toureg style tail lamps are def the way to go, give it a much bolder look to the car as a whole.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (sox1_4eva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sox1_4eva* »_

anybody liking that dual red stripe ? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


I dig it, nice little throwback to the MKI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

Read the article that goes along with this:
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml
It's not expected in the US until August/September 2009 as a 2010 model. That's one of the problems with Volkswagen here in the US. The design is always a year or more old by the time it gets here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stevegt21 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (papa_vw)*

At first glance i thought s was the W12. The Car looks Sweet


----------



## EMunEEE (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (stevegt21)*

From a MKV owner...totally badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks better than the MKV IMO. Glad they ditched the jellybean/round shaped for something more sculpted.


----------



## REXone (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: (Fuzzball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fuzzball* »_Not bad. Not bad at all. I really like it. This really is what the Mark V should have been. The Mark V never really got my attention; it seems like it took a step forward in suspension, features, interior design and a step back at the same time with the exterior design. The Mark VI seems to take the best from the Mark IV and V and add improvements.


good way to sum it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif only two small complaints that i must voice: wheels (tired if seeing huffs) and exhaust (looks somewhat out of place and sitcks out far too much for my liking. luckily both issues are easily solved with a little time and $$

_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_
It's not expected in the US until August/September 2009 as a 2010 model. That's one of the problems with Volkswagen here in the US. The design is always a year or more old by the time it gets here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

so sad yet so true. reaches our shores an inch or two taller as well










_Modified by REXone at 11:25 AM 9-25-2008_


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_It's not expected in the US until August/September 2009 as a 2010 model. That's one of the problems with Volkswagen here in the US. The design is always a year or more old by the time it gets here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The mkVI won't go on sale in Europe until early next year. If it is released in August, that's about a 6 month wait for the U.S. That's a much shorter delay than with the mkV.


----------



## sox1_4eva (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (stevegt21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevegt21* »_At first glance i thought s was the W12. The Car looks Sweet

thats what i thought when i looked at the page real quick......








i dont know if i like the double stripe and dont really think its all that different in over all style ot the mkv's ....... like to see it live in person ...
at any rate when it comes out im sure ill like it, just as I like all the other gti/golf/rabbit 's out there 


_Modified by sox1_4eva at 2:39 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (sox1_4eva)*

love the white http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiteligergti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*VWVORTEX GALLERY*


























please VW bring this GTi to the USA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


----------



## theskippur (Jun 26, 2000)

*Re: (sox1_4eva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sox1_4eva* »_
how do you figure ? the body looks practically identical to the mk5. 
interior looks similar except for minor cosmetics 
love the stiching on the wheel and the seats 
anybody liking that dual red stripe ? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
* interested in hearing comments from actual mkv owners....*
_Modified by sox1_4eva at 1:20 PM 9-25-2008_
 
I like the more pronounced crease running down the side of the MK6. I like the front end of my MK5 better because I have it in black. Any other color, and I like this new front end better. I don't like the rear of the MK6. It looks like a mini-Toureg. The Huffs look mean on the MK6 with black painted interiors, but Huffs are way too heavy, and any new car release needs a new wheel design (imho).
Interior: I think the MK5 is way better than this one on appearance, but this one looks more solid with better materials used in the console area. I don't care for the change in gauge colors to whie, and I cannot stand the "gauge within a gauge" look on the MK6. Gauges deserve their own little cubbies.


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: (theskippur)*

i have feeling this won't be the wheel that it's released with, probably leaving something for the actual release, so it that it won't come across as a 'we seen it already' car.


----------



## GLiwant a vr6 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

wow looks like a mk5. inside and out.
2 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif down


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (wantacad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wantacad* »_Loooks waaaaay better, ditching the waterfall style front and the round-ish taillights was a step in the right direction.

Agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd still like to see it in person before i pass final judgement. 
Considering VW isn't bring it here for a year, i'm *not* about to wait for it. VWoA is so slow in getting new cars into North America - and they expect to double their sales. Ha!


----------



## GTI_Guy1977 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (theskippur)*

As a MkV owner...and a previous MkIV owner...this MkVI looks a bit like a MkV.V (if that makes any sense.)
The proportions are close as well as the output and the design. A few tweaks here and there, and the interior once again looks like aces. VW always seems to come out with something that just LOOKS great from no matter WHAT angle. And I'm surprised no one caught it, unless I missed it...the gauge cluster is pointed inwards towards the driver. EXCELLENT JOB VW! Very driver-centric and not to mention easier to look at should you get any glare in the cabin.
Now to the 'meat'.
I love that water-fall grille..why get rid of it. It gives the car the Audi feel and more in line with it's cousin...the A3 and not like a Golf.
The dual red stripe is closer to the MkI...so I can see the tribute and homage to that car. I just hope VW doesn't got crazy with it.
Where will this car weigh in as compared to the rather portly MkV? 10 more BHP won't help if she's put on another 20-40 Kg...
Also, is there any mention of a LSD? I'm about to slap on a new set of rubber all the way around my MkV only after 40K of driving (20K were on my snow tires). The torque steer and spinning of the MkV is unbelievable! 
It can be reigned in with some judicial right foot action...but c'mon VW. We're going to go a la Jeremy Clarkson...up in a cloud of smoke when the severely underloaded inside tire decides to light up every time we stomp on it in a hard corner.
I'm going to reserve judgment completely until I get a full spate of specs; weight, BHP, torque, etc to stack up against my MkV.
Looks good, but for me...it doesn't have the 'I gotta have it now' appeal that my MkV has.


_Modified by GTI_Guy1977 at 1:05 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## shadylurker (Dec 24, 2005)

nice! although i dont know if this is enough to make me jump on it, i do wish i got the DSG with nav, could move up in style and options if i can get a decent amount for a trade.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (sox1_4eva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sox1_4eva* »_

interested in hearing comments from actual mkv owners....
_Modified by sox1_4eva at 1:20 PM 9-25-2008_

From a standpoint of sensibility, I can't see the sense in selling a perfectly good MkV for what is essentially the B5.5 of the MkV. There are some things that are an improvement (to me), but for the most part, most of the changes seem forced.
I like the smooth, understated elements of the MkV better than the block-like "let's add another crease here or indentation there" mentality that appears to have hit the MkVI.
If this were a radical improvement where it truly matters- driving dynamics- I'd be a bit more inclined to give it a serious look. For a number of things, I can just buy the MkVI parts and put them on my car if I'm so inclined.


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

Any news on a special edition coming out? Dare I say a really late 30th edition?


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (gargameliob)*

looks better then the mkv in my opinion


----------



## Mc.Dub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (gtigotbigturbo)*

It's a great evolution of the MKV, 
I really love the seats, but we probably won't get them here, just like the MKV plaid seats








well they were similar, but the always mess up the headrests.


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

I'd say it looks much better than MKV, inside and out, love the painted body kit, i hope they dont do textured body parts again.


----------



## Mk2Golf (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (areku_x)*

This re-design of the Mk5 is the first 'new' generation to make me want a new VW since the Mk3 came out. ie, I don't need any time to get used to it. I love it already. I'm also really interested in seeing the next Jetta/Jetta wagon too.
I might settle for a Mk6 GTI, but I'd be much more likely to put my $$ into a GLI Sportwagen. As I'll be graduating univ. next spring, next fall should be time for new wheels anyway.


----------



## WhiteJettaMK3 (Jun 24, 2003)

im excited because i feel ill be able to make myself a nice mk5.5. it looks like alot of the parts could be interchangeable. rear bumper (maybe) steering wheels. seats. 
needs new wheels though. thats just being lazy....i dont like the headlights/grill area. it works better on the Scirocco somehow. BUT the lower bumper looks great. the dual exhaust ls a nice tough but the hatch looks like it came right off the t-reg 


_Modified by WhiteJettaMK3 at 9:37 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (shadylurker)*

yup. that will be my next VW. and if they can come true on the Diesel version, sign me up. it will be perfect timing when my rabbit lease expires March of 2010


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (dubdubberson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdubberson* »_do they really think they are fooling us calling this a mk6?









I've owned many Rabbit/Golfs and have driven them since the early eighties. In my own opinion, the MKVI looks much better than the MKV. I think the new car takes all the positive attributes of the V and integrates new styling for a very refined and brawny look on the VI. So, no, they don't need to fool us. I would not by a MKV, because of exterior body styling (though it certainly has a nicely refined engine and suspension), but would be very pleased to buy a MKVI. It is the total package.


----------



## DNYPHNTM (Oct 6, 2006)

are they ****ing serious. they put god damn white gauges in the thing. the indigo gauges were one the tiny features of a dub that made it so unique. and not only that but only 210hp? ****s weak, bump it to at least 220. yes those are my two only problems with it, and well, the baby toureg tails. i love my blue dash!!


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

Anyone else notice how the plaid seems a bit smoother (ie. cheaper to produce) than the current Interlagos? And the wonderful Japanese-esque lumbar support (lever) over the current knob.
It looks pretty good. Not going to buy one unless my Mk5 is incapacitated.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Deserion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deserion* »_Anyone else notice how the plaid seems a bit smoother (ie. cheaper to produce) than the current Interlagos? And the wonderful Japanese-esque lumbar support (lever) over the current knob.
It looks pretty good. Not going to buy one unless my Mk5 is incapacitated.









Yeah, I got the same impression from the photos. They've got to cut cost somewhere, and it's going to be in the form of material quality reductions or price increases. The minimal chatter already surrounding this thing says the price isn't going anywhere.
I'd like to hope they accomplished at least some of the reductions in the form of manufacturing efficiencies, but something tells me that may not have happened as much as it should have. It remains to be seen.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (areku_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *areku_x* »_I'd say it looks much better than MKV, inside and out, love the painted body kit, i hope they don't do textured body parts again.

X2
I indeed don't like "textured body parts". Cladding is awful, and should never be on any premium addition of any of VWs cars. It really does detract from the look of a car and it fades too.
I'd also say the MKVI is a nice upgrade. It got rid of the tall-and-narrow look of the V. It also has nice exterior lines and a very nice interior. Things like the steering wheel, the gauges (what can be seen of them in the photo), the clean dash and controls, the exterior mirrors, etc. Only thing I'm not so hot on is the plaid seats. Didn't much care for them in the early 80s and they still don't appeal to me now. That surely would not keep me from purchasing one though. Hopefully the total weight of the car will stay the same or go lower. Lower is better in my opinion. Can't wait to see one in person, then I can make my final determination. But from the photos provided, the new MKVI sure looks good.


----------



## tsots_leo (May 31, 2002)

There are only 4 things I like about this car, over the MKV GTI....
1. The Streeing Wheel
2. Dual Exhaust
3. Seats
4. The Drivers Side, Door Console
Other than that, I'm not looking to dump my nicely modded MKV for a newer GTI with an uglier grill.


----------



## shoez (May 28, 2008)

*Re: (tsots_leo)*

the upholstery's on point, i like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIVrScott (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

I think it looks great, nicely improved on the MKV. I like the dual striped grill & think it looks better then the red smirk on the current one.
I just got my 06.5 dsg GTI about 5 weeks ago & I'm not 100% happy with the trans, excessive oil use & looks. I love the way it drives though & will go with a manual & cloth int. on my MKVI, maybe even a diesel if it comes.
As for more power, yeah that would be nice but that extra 50hp is still just $499 & a program away.


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

MKV GTI owner here...
*I'm digging the cloth seats. Hopefully the bolsters don't get nerfed in the US, like with the MKV.
*I *love* the new stance and rear. I especially like the separated dual exhaust.
*The new headlights are awesome, but the red-outlined grill seems tacked on.
*Black painted huffs are perfect.
*The new steering wheel and gauge cluster are amazing.
*The new shifter looks great
... so, do they take security deposits now?








On a side note, I want to hear more about the XDS differential. From the description of it, it seems like a clutch for each wheel. That's not a bad setup, especially if its cheaper than a mechanical LSD.


_Modified by curvedinfinity at 3:30 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

they need to lose the Huffs...


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (GTIVrScott)*

Well, I know that I like what I see! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I was never happy with the MkV front, this is better, especially the headlights. The rear is better, I like the tail lights a lot better, love the exhaust, and I like the crease down the side. The interior looks to be a nice upgrade, but please don't lose the blue dash lights!!!!! It's a unique VW feature that most customers love!








But go ahead and lose the Hufs, they were never my favs in 2006, and look dated after years. Lets see some photoshopping on the wheels, it'll make this car way better!


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

Very nice! Now dont water it down for the US market, and bring the 4 door here too!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

1. I love how VW ALWAYS goes back to the mark1 GTI (owned several)
and then forgets everything that made them great.
2. I like the Mk6 GTI.....can you buy one without the silly video game dashboard...as in 'DISPLAY delete'?????
I'd rather have real VDO Guages.


----------



## Bones 16v (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (Eurofan4eva)*

its ok, it doesnt seem like they put enough effort into making it look bad ass, with out looking hard all i see different between the golf and gti are the red stripes on the grill. Where with the last generation the front end was quite a bit different. I was expecting more, not a waterfall grill, but something more than red stripes.
i do like the interior quite a bit


_Modified by Bones 16v at 4:06 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

oh...man, this looks really nice, I started thinking of looking for a MKV GTi some time in the next year or so, but this next gen beauty makes me wanna hold on to my current car. I now just need to cross my fingers and pray for my hooptie to get me by next few years without major breakdowns


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (Chico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chico* »_The mkVI won't go on sale in Europe until early next year. If it is released in August, that's about a 6 month wait for the U.S. That's a much shorter delay than with the mkV.

It's already on sale in Europe, with October deliveries.
FAZ reported that the phase-down of the MkV continues until November, who knows exactly. At any rate, MKV Rabbit/GTI supplies in the US will be very low to non-existing after about March next year.
BTW, *Huffmeister?* I thought they were called _Hufeisen_ after their shape.


----------



## #1Gunner (Aug 5, 2008)

I love it! Only complaint is it needs different wheels. This is going to be a huge improvemant over my 88 16v! Which is now for sale. haha


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THURSTON_HOWELL_III* »_they need to lose the Huffs...

X2


----------



## Angx (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

i really wish i hadnt bought my mkv in april now...damn it...I hope they decide to use the same interior.


----------



## vw leben (May 17, 2008)

This is what the mk5 should have been. the mk5 as now should have been the mk6 if thats what you want to call it. Seams like the same car, only improved (mk6) I like this car much better than the round mk5. I don't think this car will perform muck diffrent than the mk5, but mabey a little better. Should be about just as fast. BUT this shouldn't come to us for 3 more yrs. We just got the mk5!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

BTW, Jamie, any details on the XDS? Is it different from the current "electronic limited slip differential"?
As to the mileage, from the CO_2 emissions that motortrend reports, EPA mixed mileage could go up to about 26 to 27 mpg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Then again, other details in the motortrend article are obviously bogus...


_Modified by feels_road at 4:45 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## xmodcentral.com (Sep 29, 2006)

I would definitely buy this with one condition and that is....... LEATHERETTE!!! I love the leatherette in my 08 wolfie.


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

i actually really like this, but i dont think i could get rid of my mkiv. the interior has some nice touches to it, im really feeling the shifter, steering wheel, and seats. the body styling is a little more upscale compared to other previous generations but still maintains the original lines of a golf. only thing i dont like/and or would change is that the headlights arent as round anymore (boxier) and the tailights moving into the hatch (i would shave it clean and leave just the lights in the rear quarter panel section). i still agree with everyone else as well though - they'd like to call it a mk6, but all in all its still a mk5.5.


----------



## Stridder44 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (squitiere)*

LOVE IT!! Infinitely better than the previous model. I'm also glad they kept the huffs. I love those things to death. Looks like VW is finally hitting some homeruns.
EDIT: Oh God, I just realized the speedo is in white. Hopefully they kept the signature blue/red theme.


_Modified by Stridder44 at 5:22 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## cyberob (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Stridder44)*

would love to see them make the R version with a 3.6 Vr6 and 6spd manual transmission !!!!


----------



## SneakyStella (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (cyberob)*

VW USA,
please bring the Vehicle Dynamic Control !
( varies the shock absorber damping and compression rates electronically via a switch in the interior)


----------



## RzinDubs (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Fuzzball)*

Love the interior. Way better than the basic Golf.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

better..


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: (Montanagreenmachine)*

Its growing on me I guess, funny thing is my wife really digs it better than my MKV GTI







Oh well, when the lease comes due on the MKV, the MKVI will be here so I might get one. I'm sure it will grow on me by the time I get around to getting one.


----------



## Toby16custom (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (haunted reality)*

I'll take two
Get me in line bettchessss i will have to get a loan when i get outta school


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Toby16custom)*

Coming from a former MKV GTI owner - this SHOULD have been the MKV. I'm just glad it is the MKVI. 
Well done!
I will have this car when my BMW gig ends and I have to go back to driving normal cars not company leases








Will


----------



## Rippin (Feb 25, 2000)

*Re: (2ndTimesACharm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ndTimesACharm* »_Coming from a former MKV GTI owner - this SHOULD have been the MKV. I'm just glad it is the MKVI. 
Well done!

I whole-heartedly agree.


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

sweet
taillights are a bit awkward in the photos
but I'd have to see it in person
exhaust tips could be bigger


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

I'm in love....


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

bring back the indigo gauges please!!!
overall i really like it.. not much of a suprise that this is what it would look like. I'll probably end up purchasing this after i get out of college. my only problem is the gauges. interior looks exactly like a mk5.


----------



## jdubboost (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (rcigti02)*

prolly a repost, but i dont think the huffs will be on the production car.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Having just bought a mkV in March, I think it looks good, but I like the grille on the mkV more, it separates the GTI from Rabbits that bit more than the mkVI me thinks. 
I really like the interior, and love that steering wheel. Hopefully they will bring the Euro spec model here. 
I'll miss the blue gauges, and I'd like to see the new Audi A4 2.0L T engine with 207hp and 258 lb/ft, and the 7 speed DSG. LSD sounds promising too.
Any ideas how much this will weigh? My fingers are crossed its less than the mkV.....
I like the Huff's on her, its a signature GTI wheel now!


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

Sign me up.
IF we are not getting the scirocco, I will happily take this.
I am soooo glad I skipped over the MkV.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (squitiere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squitiere* »_i no longer desire the new scirocco. 

Disagree. I will *always* desire a Scirocco. The MK VI does look good! VW please bring over a "Limited Edition" Scirocco! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I'm going to gamble that somewhere in VW, someone is watching the comments about this Studie and taking notes.
I own an '06 MkV GTI, package 0 thank you, with DSG. Looking at the proposed new car, I have a few comments to share.
On the exterior, it is obvious VW is drawing heavily from the well that produced last year's W12 650 concept. I question this logic as VW went to some ends to make it known that the car was put together in "eight weeks." From the stage at Wörthersee to _Top Gear_ to autoblog to Waterfest... eight weeks was all it took to produce that car. And I think the styling reflects that in both the concept and this Studie. I'm aware of the new design language where creases speak of safety bulging through like sinews of some muscled hero. Mixing them into the established MkV body only says "facelift" to me. And that's a word that makes me think of irritating things like Chris Bangle or Joan Rivers. VW has their own design language and I think it is unwise to borrow from others.
On the interior, I must reiterate how much I dislike 'gauges in a can' designs. Driving cars like these is a tiring experience with reflected light from the instruments coming from the insides of these wells. It makes the cabin too bright and clouds safe driving distance vision. As above, it borrows from other manufacturers like Toyota's Lexus line. Change the things that need to be changed and make them _better_ for it. A good example is the window and mirror controls in the Studie. A bad example is the center armrest/storage that looks to me like it will still interfere with the parking brake.
Under the hood... I am tempted. The XDS differential and VDC suspension are intriguing. I recall both Top Gear's written and Fifth Gear's broadcast impressions of the suspension system in the new Scirocco and would love to try it for myself. The same for the differential which is was a sting I'd winced through when the same money for a Civic Si would have netted me a limited slip (and a car I wouldn't have wanted). My MkV has carried me from work to church to the track and home from the shops... and only left me wanting a little bit more on the track. If VW is going to put a limited slip diff in the new GTI, I'd like to recommend it as a Club Sport edition or option. I admit I am not like most drivers so I wouldn't want to inflate the core buyer's prices with a drivetrain feature few of them will ever use. Indeed, a no sunroof better biting car, even with this styling, could tempt me out of my current MkV GTI. If the XDS and/or VDC are that good.


----------



## jettaturbokid30 (Dec 1, 2004)

I personally like to see the MK VI GTI be fitted with an AWD drivetrain and it time to tune the motor up to at least 250hp from the factory, while keeping the torque linear through out the rev range as always. (hinting at possible production MK VI GTI-R)
If these requests do come true, I will trade in my brand new MK V GTI in a heart beat.


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (sox1_4eva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sox1_4eva* »_
how do you figure ? the body looks practically identical to the mk5. 
interior looks similar except for minor cosmetics 
love the stiching on the wheel and the seats 
anybody liking that dual red stripe ? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
interested in hearing comments from actual mkv owners....
_Modified by sox1_4eva at 1:20 PM 9-25-2008_


Kudos for the intelligent post. I noticed as well alot of the posts knocking on the MKV are from non MKV owners. I have been a VW owner/driver/enthusiast for almost 20 years, I've owned and wrenched on every generation of watercooled Golf/Jetta, and without hesitation put my BMP MKV GTi at the top of the list as the best built, most fun to drive, most satisfying, best looking VW I've owned, vs 2 Rabbit GTi's, 89'GLi 16v w/2.0l, 95 GTiVr6, etc., NO CONTEST.
I like the "evolution" in the MKVI, as typical VW designers continue to improve the quality and sustainability of the Golf. I really like the new instrument cluster, and while I like the Steering wheel and shiftknob/boot on my car, I may just have to swap for the red stitched versions in the MKVI in the future.
All this hate blabbing on the MKV by people who don't own/experience one is just ridiculous, when I climb back in my 99' Jetta and take it for a spin I realize just how greatly VW improved the Car from MKIV to MKV, most important being you actually sit BELOW the dash!


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (i81b4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_

Kudos for the intelligent post. *I noticed as well alot of the posts knocking on the MKV are from non MKV owners.* I have been a VW owner/driver/enthusiast for almost 20 years, I've owned and wrenched on every generation of watercooled Golf/Jetta, and without hesitation put my BMP MKV GTi at the top of the list as the best built, most fun to drive, most satisfying, best looking VW I've owned, vs 2 Rabbit GTi's, 89'GLi 16v w/2.0l, 95 GTiVr6, etc., NO CONTEST.
I like the "evolution" in the MKVI, as typical VW designers continue to improve the quality and sustainability of the Golf. I really like the new instrument cluster, and while I like the Steering wheel and shiftknob/boot on my car, I may just have to swap for the red stitched versions in the MKVI in the future.
All this hate blabbing on the MKV by people who don't own/experience one is just ridiculous, when I climb back in my 99' Jetta and take it for a spin I realize just how greatly VW improved the Car from MKIV to MKV, most important being you actually sit BELOW the dash!


 
I noticed as well alot of the posts knocking on the MKVI are from jealous MKV owners who never even tested the new MKVI...


----------



## paulg6868 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (RzinDubs)*

Love the new MKVI GTI, but I hope they do the same with the GLI. I miss my 06' GLI and I hope they make a MKVI GLI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krank (Oct 1, 2000)

hoping a 4-dr model arrives in the US


----------



## dubaffair (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, please bring a 4-door model.
This is the car I have been waiting for. I will own one of these... unless VW wakes up and gives us a manual transmission in the MKVI .:R.


----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THURSTON_HOWELL_III* »_they need to lose the Huffs...

I definitely agree.
Just curious, is there the option to change the wheels with the current GTI? If so, im curious if that option will be available with the MKVI GTI
Love the seats, but what if i want leather? how do they handle the plaid when leather is chosen?


----------



## 86.5_16V (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

Oh yes me likey...!


----------



## airdub_one (Oct 14, 2004)

I really like the styling of the MKVI. I think the only thing I like better on the previous MKV is the material on the seats. Just judging by the pictures, it looks like it's a little lower quality and flat on the MKVI. 
I think this is a perfect progression from the previous generation. If VW did what half the people on this forum want and produced a brand new, drastically different vehicle with 250hp and AWD, it cost way too much and therefor wouldn't sell, and it would leave all the MKV owners in the cold because their resale value would drop.
As for the white lights in the dash, I like it. It looks like Audi S4 guages, which I've always really liked over the standard A4 guages. I know the blue guages was a VW trademark, but a lot of companies have started copying that making it far less original.


----------



## jetta32687 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (airdub_one)*

Dang i wish the wheels would be different. But other than that. D*MN! perfection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blueduece (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

when can i put down a deposit i reall rally want one of these looks a zillion times better than the mkV


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (blueduece)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ndTimesACharm* »_Coming from a former MKV GTI owner - this SHOULD have been the MKV. I'm just glad it is the MKVI. 

look at the vast improvements the mk5 made over the mk4.
IRS, reliability, how much the 2.5 is better than the 2.slow...e.t.c.
It seems to me that the mk4-mk5-mk6 progression makes sense. Sure, it would have been great to skip the mk5 design and go straight to the mk6, but lets be real here.
I like the mk6 way better than the mk5. Mk5s are too round. the Mk6 goes back to a slightly boxier design which is something I love in older generations.
If I could change anything about what I see in the mk6, it would be:
1. get a new wheel design. huffs are boring. you're supposedly launching a new generation, lets pretend this is true, please.
2. the tail-lamps need to be shaped to resemble a mk2 or mk3 shape. although they're improved over the mk5, we're going back to a body style with more hard-lines. give it proper tails. make it look like a golf again for chrissake!


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

yes, Yes, YES! I love it. I've driven the Mark V. It drove better then my 20th AE GTI and has a great interior, but I never liked the exterior. With the Mark VI VW brought back some of the elements, I loved in the Mark IV and removed some of the Japanese elements seen in the Mark V. I've looked at the A3, but couldn't justify the premium over a 4 door GTI. Now I'm willing to wait for this to come to the US. To me, it doesn't matter if it's a Mark V.5 or a Mark VI, fact of the matter is I didn't want the Mark V, I want this. If it comes in 4 doors I will be more than happy to return to the VW family.


----------



## theskippur (Jun 26, 2000)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (Toyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toyin* »_yes, Yes, YES! I love it. I've driven the Mark V. It drove better then my 20th AE GTI and has a great interior, but I never liked the exterior. With the Mark VI VW brought back some of the elements, I loved in the Mark IV and *removed some of the Japanese elements seen in the Mark V.* I've looked at the A3, but couldn't justify the premium over a 4 door GTI. Now I'm willing to wait for this to come to the US. To me, it doesn't matter if it's a Mark V.5 or a Mark VI, fact of the matter is I didn't want the Mark V, I want this. If it comes in 4 doors I will be more than happy to return to the VW family. 
 

What elements of a MK5 GTI look Japanese to you? I have never thought my 4DR looked like it has Japansese influence.


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (Toyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toyin* »_and removed some of the Japanese elements seen in the Mark V. 

elaborate please


----------



## WhiteJettaMK3 (Jun 24, 2003)

i believe he is trying to say the MK5 looks like a civic hatch (which looks like an older golf) 
but...the front of the mk6 looks like a 1st gen ford focus with projector style lights.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (i81b4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_...I noticed as well alot of the posts knocking on the MKV are from non MKV owners...

Yep. 'Cause we all thought the Mk5 was just too damn fugly to be considered a VW, so we decided to keep our Mk4's, and enjoy driving a good looking car.








The Mk5 just looks waaay too much like a Honda (and that explains why Mk5 sales are so much lower than Mk4 sales).


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_
Yep. 'Cause we all thought the Mk5 was just too damn fugly to be considered a VW, so we decided to keep our Mk4's, and enjoy driving a good looking car.








The Mk5 just looks waaay too much like a Honda (and that explains why Mk5 sales are so much lower than Mk4 sales).

I mostly agree. However, the MKV also has some significant advantages over our MKIVs including independant rear suspension and the 2.0 TSFI. But the other reason MKVs sold so many less is they have significanlty higher prices than the previous generation car. That'll stop buyers every time. With the MKVI, they are trying to get the total parts count down and to employ other efficiencies to bring a lower price to market. I hope that works to our advantage here in the US. Cause Lord knows I am price sensitive. I've been loyal to VW since 1983, but they need to recognize all the loyalty in the community and provide pricing that is competitive to the other car makers. OK, I'm done!


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry - I just don't get it. As a very happy owner of a slightly modified 2003 GTI VR6 which just happens to be in great condition, why would I buy this?


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

















Quick chops. Personally I like the Huffs


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (muffinman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffinman* »_Sorry - I just don't get it. As a very happy owner of a slightly modified 2003 GTI VR6 which just happens to be in great condition, why would I buy this? 

Handling, looks, reliability, interior, it's the latest and greatest. Plenty of reasons to buy it, but if you love your car why would you be looking to upgrade anyway?


----------



## theskippur (Jun 26, 2000)

*Re: (muffinman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffinman* »_Sorry - I just don't get it. As a very happy owner of a slightly modified 2003 GTI VR6 which just happens to be in great condition, why would I buy this? 

I'll bite. Because this car will handle WAY better than your VR6 with it's IRS and it's much more rigid chassis. Also, this car will have better nighttime visibility with the HIDs. The car has much more room inside. I could go on...and on.


----------



## apostle 228 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (Toyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toyin* »_








Quick chops. Personally I like the Huffs

i like that setup ^^


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

looks like regular golf with two exhaust tips


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (Toyin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Toyin* »_
















Quick chops. Personally I like the Huffs

Nice chops as you call them. I really like the Aristos and the other wheels (name?) look good as well. Don't like the fogs. IMO the car does not need them at all. Taking them out completely would be OK by me. Less weight over the front is good. The headlights should easily do the trick (need no assistance). 
Been wanting to mention, but forgot, definitely like the exhaust on the MKVI. So much better than the center placement of the MKV.
_edited for clarity._


_Modified by 20th875 at 2:18 PM 9-26-2008_


----------



## OOMPH (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

..I love it..as I have every Golf(save for the MKIII).Looks great all around..I happen to like my MK%s "gotee",but this looks great...Christ I hate these Cusine Art wheels!


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Looks great. Ihave a MK5 and would be willing to sell it for a MK6 GTD. Thats right a D. As in Diesel.


----------



## OOMPH (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (sox1_4eva)*

love my MK5..and the red stripe myself..had a MK4 VR6..looked way too much like a Golf with BBS wheels..lol..didnt like my MK3..and loved my MK2!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (Toyin)*

Thanks, new screensaver! Now I just need BMP......









_Quote, originally posted by *Toyin* »_








Quick chops.


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (TURBO PAUL)*

VWOA, please make the VDC available in the US.


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

Nice. I can see the W12-650 influence on the front end as well as our own boser style hood. 
The interior is spot on. Looks comfy and of great quality. I'm diggin' the steering wheel, seats, and knob.
Now...while the rear looks clean and sharp it does have some Honda Civic hatchback styling under tones with the narrower 2 tone red/clear lamps. Maybe the designers were influenced by the MK I, but VW needs to shake loose of that close resemblance to the Civic. 
I'd like to see the special editions planned for this model such as a new R or maybe a US 30AE GTI.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (DTMVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DTMVDUB* »_Nice. I can see the W12-650 influence on the front end as well as our own boser style hood. 
The interior is spot on. Looks comfy and of great quality. I'm diggin' the steering wheel, seats, and knob.
Now...while the rear looks clean and sharp it does have some Honda Civic hatchback styling under tones with the narrower 2 tone red/clear lamps. Maybe the designers were influenced by the MK I, but VW needs to shake loose of that close resemblance to the Civic. 
*I'd like to see the special editions planned for this model such as a new R or maybe a US 30AE GTI*. 


Now your talkin'. A 25AE with 300+ hp (fi, not NA), AWD, and lighter weight. I'll take one please.


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (theskippur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theskippur* »_
I'll bite. Because this car will handle WAY better than your VR6 with it's IRS and it's much more rigid chassis. Also, this car will have better nighttime visibility with the HIDs. The car has much more room inside. I could go on...and on.

Given that my car is paid off ...would you say $30k better? Given that I paid $23k new for my car loaded I think VW is not the bargain it was 5 years ago...but then again not much is. And no I am not looking, but isn't that the point?
To have something come out that is so amazing that even those that are not looking end up buying? Many a Vdubber was seduced by the 2004 R32 and ended up with an upside down trade-in.


----------



## eurotuner321 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (muffinman)*

love it now all we need is a vr6turbo 24 v motor and all wheel drive and we are in business http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

that thing put a smile on my face just looking at the pictures at the home page. now if that's not a sign i don't know what is! can't wait!


----------



## scotaku (Sep 3, 1999)

*Re: (muffinman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffinman* »_
Given that my car is paid off ...would you say $30k better? Given that I paid $23k new for my car loaded I think VW is not the bargain it was 5 years ago...but then again not much is. And no I am not looking, but isn't that the point?
To have something come out that is so amazing that even those that are not looking end up buying? Many a Vdubber was seduced by the 2004 R32 and ended up with an upside down trade-in. 

This may come as a shock to you but no car company, not even VW, is in business to sell anyone a car for nothing. What you paid for what you're driving (or foolishly trading negative equity for) now has no bearing on any new model that might go to the showrooms. You admit you're not looking, so guess what? VW isn't listening to you either.
Then again, that could be said of VW as a matter of course despite the It's What The People Want campaign.
And no, that's not the point of a new model. If it were, buyers would perpetually wait for the next model while manufacturers constantly try to measure up.
I could pine away all day for an awd Golf turbo diesel with balance like Swiss neutrality, grip like Kong, and mileage to make me scratch my butt for all the Prius drivers with their noses up it. VW won't build that car because there aren't enough drivers like me who will take the car on a ten thousand mile vacation stopping over for track days like my own One Lap of America. It will always be a compromise.
VW has just happened to come out on top when I've shopped, but that's not saying there aren't still some usability issues; like the glare off those trendy faux luxury gauge canisters and being forced to touch the paint or chrome trim for want of a handle to help close the hatch.
You're welcome to love your (heavy understeering) VR6 Golf. Just put some thought into your argument against the Studie better than thinking we must be seduced out of what we're already in. VW is making this car apparently having found things to improve upon in the last. The Gotta Have The Latest N Greatest buyer is the least of their customers. (If you're that buyer, consider leasing because you obviously value your image more than your money.)


----------



## njkrotulski (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

beautiful. bring it now and i'll gladly trade my MKV for it. 
how about a VR6 with a REAL manual?......................................








great design and overall improvment over the MKV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (theskippur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theskippur* »_ 
What elements of a MK5 GTI look Japanese to you? I have never thought my 4DR looked like it has Japansese influence.

C-pillar and headlight cluster remind me of the last generation Civic Si and that's more then enough for me. Also MkV seems taller and narrower then the MKIV and MKVI. Don't get me wrong, I think the MKV GTI is a wonderful piece of machinery but VWs last generation of cars really didn't do it for me. So much so that for the 1st time in 12 years (and 4 cars) I'm not driving a VW.


----------



## SG85GTI (Jun 2, 2007)

vw definitely needs to design some new wheels to really finish the car. love the red accents. too bad the blue dash is gone but thats ok. i just hope it doesnt look too wide in the front like the new gm trucks you know what i mean... love the lights all around. seats look more aggressive tho. like it a lot but have to c it in person to make my final call and dammit they better come up with some new wheels or somethin....


----------



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

This car is ugly! I like the MKV better. The grill & front bumper looks lame. I saw something like this @ the dealership yesterday with a rear black diffuser, RS4 style bumper and same grill minus the red stripe and couldn't find myself to like the car. Shoudl have never gotten rid of the MKV style grill


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (scotaku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_Don't like the fogs. IMO the car does not need them at all. Taking them out completely would be OK by me. Less weight over the front is good.

ummmmm.
weight reduction by removing the foglights?
are you on drugs? they weigh practically nothing. get real.


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_
You're welcome to love your (heavy understeering) VR6 Golf.

thanks for the permission.








some of us actually know how to drive though.
if the mk6 never gets a VR6, VW is doing it wrong yet again.


----------



## muffinman (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (scotaku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_
You admit you're not looking, so guess what? VW isn't listening to you either.

Wrong. That makes absolutely no scene. Everyone is a potential costumer.


_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_
And no, that's not the point of a new model. If it were, buyers would perpetually wait for the next model while manufacturers constantly try to measure up.

Actually the business model for a new production model is to improve upon the entire class in which a car competes not just the old model. Simply stated the Mark IV does not compete with the Mark V, it competes with similar cars for that model year. In 2003 the Mark IV had little competition at $23k for those who designed a small 6 cylinder vehicle with its cubic footage on the inside. 

_Quote, originally posted by *scotaku* »_
The Gotta Have The Latest N Greatest buyer is the least of their customers. (If you're that buyer, consider leasing because you obviously value your image more than your money.)

I don't have any idea where this comment came from - You are going to have to connect the dots for me - My point is that I am driving a car with 106,000 miles and still see no reason to part with $30 grand for this GTI. 



_Modified by muffinman at 6:00 PM 9-27-2008_


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
like it


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Lame. I'll take the Golf instead.


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*

that's a great looking car. Great lines. Nice interior. I'll have to study it closely next Fall when I turn in the leased mk5 r32.


----------



## justn868 (Jan 20, 2008)

i hated the mkvi at first...but i have to admit...it is growing on me!


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow... Just, wow...
At first glance it looks like the only goal in mind with the VAG designers was to rival the new STI styling. Then I think about it more, and the whole concept looks like a "toned-down" W12-650, which doesn't work. And something is up with those taillights.
The interior is ridiculously sweet, though. VAG keeps getting the inside right every generation change.

Oh well. When I walk into the showroom in another two years, it'll be at Audi, not VW.


----------



## NUREURO (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (shadylurker)*

I am definitely excited! Cant wait till they hit u.s soil because im picking one up!


----------



## tsots_leo (May 31, 2002)

I just swallowed my barf...
Very disappointing to say the least... externally


----------



## 12w0 (Jul 21, 2006)

looks alright.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_... the MKV also has some significant advantages over our MKIVs including independant rear suspension and the 2.0 TSFI...

Very true. Both important upgrades. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_... With the MKVI, they are trying to get the total parts count down and to employ other efficiencies to bring a lower price to market...

Yes, true. The Mk5 was overly complicated, and requires much more time/effort to fix. VW has openly admited they over-engineered the Mk5.


----------



## jaefab (Sep 21, 2008)

that front is amazing...i am in love with this car already!


----------



## MEDION_1.6 (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (jaefab)*

Wow this is the first VW redesign that I have liked right off the bat in a while! I'll definitely be picking one up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)

Change the wheels, and im getting this.
Or does anyone know if the current GTI offers other wheels besides the Huffs?


----------



## Snooters (Sep 13, 2003)

looks good to me. way better than the mkv which i never liked. it's nice how some edges can improve a weak design.


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (apostle 228)*

so i thought the MKVI GTI was going to be ugly bc of the pics that came out of the new Golf a week or so ago, butt it looks like VW took a hint from the new Mitsubishi's that is a sexy effin car, i might get rid of my MKV just to get one


----------



## keithR32 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (emo_dubber)*

that is one ugly car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 20th0449 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (keithR32)*

Headlights and taillights are sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

Goodbye 2 dr 08 R and DSG. Hello 4dr MKVI GTI R and manual. PLEASE VW, PLEASE


_Modified by 2 liter weedeater T at 12:03 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (2 liter weedeater T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2 liter weedeater T* »_Goodbye 2 dr 08 R and DSG. Hello 4dr MKIV GTI R and manual. PLEASE VW, PLEASE

Confused here. MKIV is long gone. You mean MKVI?


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (20th875)*

I heart those seats.


----------



## tsots_leo (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (keithR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keithR32* »_that is one ugly car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I agree


----------



## SRQ-gti1.8T (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (tsots_leo)*

I think I like it better than the mkV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (SRQ-gti1.8T)*

Very nice! Any body know if Sports Seats are a better fit for us big dude's (6'4" 220)? Tried the 2007 GTI I had to sell based on my big dude build. I hear (Dealer) VW has addressed the Sport Seat design issue? Anyone?


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (Skid-Mark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skid-Mark* »_Very nice! Any body know if Sports Seats are a better fit for us big dude's (6'4" 220)? Tried the 2007 GTI I had to sell based on my big dude build. I hear (Dealer) VW has addressed the Sport Seat design issue? Anyone? 

If you're referring to the height of the roof, I doubt it.


----------



## PTown GTI (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

I like, but not love. The front looks a bit like a modded MKV, not a new car. Love the rear. Aside from the valences, the sides look the same. I bet the R is sweet, tho!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (Ryan Sickles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryan Sickles* »_
If you're referring to the height of the roof, I doubt it.

I assume he is referring to the side bolsters. Tall people fit fine, usually, but it is hard to find a compromise in seats where average Europeans and "normal" weight folks still have sufficient lateral support during cornering, while US big dudes don't feel squished.


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (feels_road)*

"I assume he is referring to the side bolsters. Tall people fit fine, usually, but it is hard to find a compromise in seats where average Europeans and "normal" weight folks still have sufficient lateral support during cornering, while US big dudes don't feel squished."

You are correct "feels_the road," I am referring to "lateral supports' and how I feel "squished." I am told (again Dealer) that indeed Sport Seats will "spread a bit. In other words, "Lateral Supports" won't be so "upright" and lay down a bit. Thanks!


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

Are the bolsters really that tight on you? I'm 6'2'', 220lbs and I fit without complaints in the MKV R32 and GTI seats... but I can see what you mean if you're looking for seats that don't "hug" you everytime you get in.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dubsix)*

these pics are soo awesome. but is it really a MKVI 
it should be called MK5.5


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

wtf is the "GTI-R" everyoen is talking about?


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Ryan Sickles)*

Ryan: I guess I have a bigger Ass then you? But yes, with 2007 GTI I was "squished!" The 2007 GTI I mentioned, was equipped with Leather Seats too, where as Cloth was even tighter! All I ask is "lay down" those side butt restraints! However, I plan to buy new 2010 model (with Leather), very excited!


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

want 1 now


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Ahhh finally made it look more like a masculine fun adult toy and less like a smiley googly eyed kids toy. This is what I'm talking about, I know this will look mean in black...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (RENOG)*

With its roundish front end, I thought the MkV looked more like an _adult toy._


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok ok so I set myself up for such a response. You got me.....


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (RENOG)*

All in good humor.


----------



## losinsusan (Feb 1, 2004)

I am waiting to place my order. My dealer already knows I am waiting! Colors? Would love to see at least one new choice if not more. Had each color already at some point, need a whole new thing this time. Doors? Please tell me I can get a 4 door again. At some point we get older and we need 4 doors to haul people and stuff around easily. How will I wait another year? I want that car now.


----------



## 2 liter weedeater T (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_
Confused here. MKIV is long gone. You mean MKVI?
You know what I mean.


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

Seen a MK6 Golf in Brunswick, Germany. I need to go to Wolfsburg one of these days


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (nebone18)*

Why ditch the now-signatured red on blue gauges?
Secondly, the numbers are arranged normally now?
I love the retro-look on my MkVs...
Onward to the body... well, it's less conspicuous now, and kind of boring,
if not, at least tidier and more elegant.


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (LeBlanc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeBlanc.* »_Why ditch the now-signatured red on blue gauges?


2 generations in a row doesn't make it signature....


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THURSTON_HOWELL_III* »_
2 generations in a row doesn't make it signature....

Oh, I'm sorry...
I thought the upgrade from the green, front lit gauges in my 3 MkIIs and 2 MkIIs to the red-on-blue backlit gauges in all 4 of my MkIVs and 2 MkVs and my Touareg1 were a noteworthy upgrade to style...
BMW's orange and Audi's (four generations old) red gauges are pretty expected now, too.
For the three years I sold VWs the gauges were always a surprise to my customers who came from other makes.
The white backlight reminds me of Japanese lux cars... classy, but derivative and boring.
It's a personal preference thing, I know. But, it's not like I don't know what I'm talking about. Jeeeze.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

The seats look really comfy and supportive...I won't be surprised though if by the time they make it State-side that they aren't the same and are "Americanized" to the point of being flat and unsuportive...like my MK IV GTI seats are...


----------



## dafour (Nov 1, 2005)

I love it!
This is the one GTI. (and a '76)


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

Car looks good. I guess using the same wheels is another cost saving measure..


----------



## jv8r (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

Evolutionary in a good way. Yeah, it's better than the V, which I'm really close to buying. I think I'll wait!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (PiSSAT4motion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PiSSAT4motion* »_Car looks good. I guess using the same wheels is another cost saving measure..

How so?








Also, don't you guys think it is nice of VW, leaving at least _one_ surprise for the production model release?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

I really want the steering wheel. that would be so sweet in my gli.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
How so?








Also, don't you guys think it is nice of VW, leaving at least _one_ surprise for the production model release?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









The cheif designer was quoted in the UK magazine Autocar as specifically saying he thought that the black-painted parts (as opposed to the old grey) on the Hufeisen wheels made a subtle but very significant difference to the new car. So it sounds as if they are definitely going into production with them. As far as the suggestion above that using the old wheel is a cost-saving measure, I suppose that a new wheel would bring design and testing costs.


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (John Y)*

Most everyone seems to be missing the BIGGEST news on the car
The biggest void on all gen GTI's for us road course minded folk is the lack of a limited slip differential
They've now added one, but it's an electronic LSD and those to my knowledge have been "so so" in comparison to conventional LSDs
Anyone have any insight on this electronic LSD


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Shinex1)*

2010 GTI VW indeed has "Electronic LSD." My understanding of this "type," it's expensive to maintain and less desirable by most Truck and Car enthusiast. 
Types
Two main types of LSD are commonly used on passenger cars; torque sensitive (geared or clutch-based) and speed sensitive (viscous/pump and clutch pack). The latter is gaining popularity especially in modern all-wheel drive vehicles, and generally requires less maintenance than the mechanical type.
Torque Sensitive
The use of the word mechanical implies that the limited slip differential is engaged by interaction between two (or more) mechanical parts. This category includes clutch and helical limited slip differentials. For road racing, many prefer a helical limited slip differential, because it does not lock the two output shafts to spin at the same rate, but rather biases torque to the wheel with more grip by up to 80%.
Servicing
The break-in period of clutch LSDs can be very specific. Manufacturers give detailed instructions on how to break the differential in. [2] If these are not followed, the LSD may be permanently harmed, in that it may engage and disengage erratically due to irregularities on and damage to the clutch surfaces. Essentially, the LSD must be worked hard to remove manufacturing imperfections, then drained of the metal-laden oil.
Servicing consists of changing the oil after hard sessions to remove metal particles, and eventually replacement of the clutches or the centre. In any case, the oil should be changed regularly (as opposed to the open differential, where the oil could be left unchanged for several hundred thousand kilometres).


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Skid-Mark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skid-Mark* »_2010 GTI VW indeed has "Electronic LSD." My understanding of this "type," it's expensive to maintain and less desirable by most Truck and Car enthusiast. .

Thanks ... I think some are sort of beefed up ABS systems? Does that seem right?


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Shinex1)*

Yes and know? But it is clear that VW is not using preferred LSD. Note: BMW does not use a "Mechanical LSD" in "M" class, but rather Torque Sensitive A.K.A. "Helical Limited Slip." This information comes from my neighbor who buys a different "Speed Monster" every 6 months or so. His latest is a 2008 BMW M6, so I am trusting he is reliable? Any way, ABS and so on, read below.
ABS and it's function...
ABS components can also control Traction Control, Electronic Stability Control and Artificial LSD 
There is still the need for the driver to apply the brakes in the normal way, but if the pedal is pressed to hard the ABS will take over by rapidly releasing and re-applying the brakes, until the tyre contact patch (the bit of the tire in touch with the road) regains grip on the road surface, allowing the car to brake and steer a little bit at a time, but not both together. The result is enhanced steering control when cornering or avoiding an obstacle as the tires have contact with the road surface at all times.
When the system is active, it will become apparent that the pedal is vibrating quickly and there is an increase in noise when under braking. This is quite normal.
One thing that has to be remembered is that although ABS will help in bringing the car safely to rest, it will not be able to assist if the vehicle is placed in an unrecoverable situation. Some drivers tend to brake later and a lot harder relying on the ABS, but there still has to be the safe braking distance from the car in front. The practice of 'tail-gating' the car in front has been shown to result in more accidents than before ABS was introduced.

There are two types of ABS. Mechanical and Electronic, though nowadays the mechanical systems are rarely fitted. The electronic system consists of an Electronic Control Unit (ECU), hydraulic modulator, pump, accumulator, various valves and sensors along with the normal brake components (master cylinder, servo, wheel cylinders, pads and shoes, etc.). These parts, although usually reliable can be expensive to replace if they fail. So a healthy bank balance may


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Shinex1)*

Yes and know? But it is clear that VW is not using preferred LSD. Note: BMW does not use a "Mechanical LSD" in "M" class, but rather Torque Sensitive A.K.A. "Helical Limited Slip." This information comes from my neighbor who buys a different "Speed Monster" every 6 months or so. His latest is a 2008 BMW M6, so I am trusting he is reliable? Any way, ABS and so on, read below.
ABS and it's function...
ABS components can also control Traction Control, Electronic Stability Control and Artificial LSD 
There is still the need for the driver to apply the brakes in the normal way, but if the pedal is pressed to hard the ABS will take over by rapidly releasing and re-applying the brakes, until the tyre contact patch (the bit of the tire in touch with the road) regains grip on the road surface, allowing the car to brake and steer a little bit at a time, but not both together. The result is enhanced steering control when cornering or avoiding an obstacle as the tires have contact with the road surface at all times.
When the system is active, it will become apparent that the pedal is vibrating quickly and there is an increase in noise when under braking. This is quite normal.
One thing that has to be remembered is that although ABS will help in bringing the car safely to rest, it will not be able to assist if the vehicle is placed in an unrecoverable situation. Some drivers tend to brake later and a lot harder relying on the ABS, but there still has to be the safe braking distance from the car in front. The practice of 'tail-gating' the car in front has been shown to result in more accidents than before ABS was introduced.

There are two types of ABS. Mechanical and Electronic, though nowadays the mechanical systems are rarely fitted. The electronic system consists of an Electronic Control Unit (ECU), hydraulic modulator, pump, accumulator, various valves and sensors along with the normal brake components (master cylinder, servo, wheel cylinders, pads and shoes, etc.). These parts, although usually reliable can be expensive to replace if they fail. So a healthy bank balance may be needed to maintain a car fitted with ABS.


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Skid-Mark)*

Sorry for the reproduction, I hit the wrong key!


----------



## 2ndTimesACharm (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Skid-Mark)*

New wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Skid-Mark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skid-Mark* »_Yes and know? But it is clear that VW is not using preferred LSD.

Well sure hope it works decent enough to accelerate out of corners with traction contol off, and without spinning the inside front tire ... we REALLY need this to be competitive


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Shinex1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shinex1* »_Most everyone seems to be missing the BIGGEST news on the car
The biggest void on all gen GTI's for us road course minded folk is the lack of a limited slip differential
They've now added one, but it's an electronic LSD and those to my knowledge have been "so so" in comparison to conventional LSDs
Anyone have any insight on this electronic LSD


Well, there are entire threads on that subject, and no one seems to know at this point what VW will offer. We don't even know if it will be a true mechanical differential, although VWs language points towards that, and it would be a major set-back if it were just a marketing-speech hyped-up EDL.
Clearly, their goal was to have it activated electronically, so that it can be integrated with ESP. A helical/TorSen type differential cannot - although it is simpler and requires little if any maintenance.
The main _other dis_advantage of the helical diff is that _before_ slip occurs, it sends more torque to the wrong wheel: the inner wheel, which spins less. The transition to the outer wheel can be somewhat abrupt, and when that one also loses traction quickly, all hell breaks lose. You then have the choice of either strong understeer, or lift-throttle oversteer. From what I have seen myself, and from what I hear, many people agree that these can be a handful to control properly. This is not typically the direction VW goes. 
Also, while helical/TorSen diffs work reasonably well in snow, they have the disadvantage of not providing _any_ torque if one of the wheels spins freely. Of course, EDL can intervene, then, like with an open diff.
In addition to the clutch-based or simplest viscous fluid devices, there are also newer systems that have auxiliary gears that can drive the individual axles at a faster rate. These also get activated via clutch packs, but now you need two. Clearly, such systems are rather heavy, and are used e.g. to direct torque between the rear wheels in the new Audis.
A clutch-based, electronically-activated system around a conventional open differential has the advantage that it works correctly _before_ slip occurs, first sending torque to the faster-spinning outer wheel. If electronics detect that the inner wheel starts to catch up beyond what the steering geometry predicts, or beyond an equal rate, the clutch pack can be activated. I am not sure how the system knows when to de-activate, so that steering does not feel overly stiff and awkward once the inner wheel regains traction. 
We are all hoping for the best!











_Modified by feels_road at 1:46 AM 10-15-2008_


----------



## Yoseppi (Aug 28, 2005)

Now, a TDI version of this would be amazing.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Yoseppi)*

Really?


----------



## Shinex1 (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (feels_road)*

Feels_Road, thanks for the details
Actually, VW did state it's going to be electronic ... below is from the release on front page of Vortex ... guess we'll need to wait to see how it works, as you point out, could be better than conventional set ups
The GTI suspension with a new electronic limited-slip diff (XDS) defines curves and traction in a completely new way.


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (2ndTimesACharm)*

2ndtime: I agree, M5 better "Wheels."


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (feels_road)*

Great review feels_road! With all this research, one would think VW would go with a pressure system?


----------



## schoenerherr (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (Skid-Mark)*

anyone got some detail pictures of the taillights?


----------



## Vdub413 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (schoenerherr)*

bring back the mk4







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Vdub413)*

Better front and rear than the MKV.
The MKV's rear looks like such a lumpy fat-car...








It's been said before but THIS is where they should have went after the MKIV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...and if they put anything but some type of VR6 into the next .:R model - it'll be a sad, sad day. Some type of low-compression mildly boosted VR6 stock would be the .:R i'd be interested in. Finally something competitive with the world's actual SPORTS CARS. It'd be so nice to have a 300-320bhp AWD VW sports hatch stock.










_Modified by MeiK at 9:27 AM 10-20-2008_


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

I wonder if the bottom part of the hatch (between the lights) isn't narrower than in the MkV....
But then again, the hatch is so small as to be almost useless anyway...that's why I went to a 'wagen from my GTI.


----------



## v-1 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (dubdubberson)*

I agree 100%; it's still an MKV. It's a nice looking car. My next car will be the new Passat 09.
It looks like an MKV with cosmetics. I am sure the technology is better
but it still looks like the MKV and that's not a bad thing.
I had a mint MIV GTI VR6 Koni Adj, GIAC, Miltek exhaust. When I test drove the MKV GTI it was superior in every way to me compared to my VR6 and had way more potential.
This MKVI is an improvement on the MKV. I doubt i will be blown away by the performance especially since I have the Revo Sage 1 in the current MKV.
210HP and some small tweaks nice; but it's not getting me out the MKV. The new Passat is another story.


_Modified by v-1 at 4:42 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (v-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-1* »_My next car will be the new Passat 09.

Are you talking about the CC? AWD + almost 300hp seems quite nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Better front and rear than the MKV.
The MKV's rear looks like such a lumpy fat-car...








It's been said before but THIS is where they should have went after the MKIV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...and if they put anything but some type of VR6 into the next .:R model - it'll be a sad, sad day. Some type of *low-compression mildly boosted VR6 stock* would be the .:R i'd be interested in. Finally something competitive with the world's actual SPORTS CARS. *It'd be so nice to have a 300-320bhp AWD VW sports hatch stock.







*

_Modified by MeiK at 9:27 AM 10-20-2008_

Now, that's what I'm talking about. Build a nice car with some real power. If your gonna build a car that is in the same class as the Evo/Sti, then pump up the power to at least a comparable level. If VW hasn't figured out that buyers in this price range are very price sensitive, they'll loose again to car makers that give you more for your money. I hope that VW pays attention on this one.


----------



## Bayou_Flyer (Oct 23, 2005)

Maybe VW will use the wheels from the Scirocco and Passat CC?


----------



## boatdog (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_
Now, that's what I'm talking about. Build a nice car with some real power. If your gonna build a car that is in the same class as the Evo/Sti, then pump up the power to at least a comparable level. If VW hasn't figured out that buyers in this price range are very price sensitive, they'll loose again to car makers that give you more for your money. I hope that VW pays attention on this one.

My 2cents . .
They have a simple solution for the next gen "R" which they're already tooled for . .
1) Bring back the 2.8l VR6
2) Give it FSI
3) Give it a reasonable turbo or belt-driven supercharger (a' la S5)
Result: 100hp per liter just like the 2.0T 
That would mean 280 RELIABLE horsepower, good off-the-line torque . . and the little VR growl . .








Add a 6sp Manual or 7sp DSG and I'll head over and put my deposit down . .
I average 26-27mpg in my car, and I don't exactly drive "easy" . .
With some modernization, the 2.8 could be back for a whole new generation . .


----------



## NA 8v for life (Apr 11, 2007)

The saddest day in my life is when the mkV's came out and the vr6 went away.
I would be happy if they just put a NA vr in there, but if they boosted/charged it from factory I see them doing very very well sales wise.


----------



## v-1 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
Are you talking about the CC? AWD + almost 300hp seems quite nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes the CC; did not know factory option of 300hp was available.
I would take the AWD and add the stage 1 revo. I am 110% happy with stage 1 performance. I saw a black cc the other day what a hot looking car. 
Can someone post pictures of the 09 Passat cc next to the "Mark VI" GTI


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (v-1)*

I think it's 300hp in Europe, and 280 in the US. Perhaps an emissions thing. Even for this NA engine ECU tuning should bring it to or above 300.
I believe AWD is only available for the 3.6.


----------



## JettaHysellEdition (Sep 20, 2008)

the interior is sick!
but i dont know if i can say that for the exterior.
1 wish- may the mkv live on forever


----------



## boatdog (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (NA 8v for life)*








That's why I still have my cherry mkIV parked in the back of the garage . . I'm interested to test drive a new mkVI, based only on what I have heard so far, but the VR6 is here to stay . .


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (BRM10984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRM10984* »_
From a standpoint of sensibility, I can't see the sense in selling a perfectly good MkV for what is essentially the B5.5 of the MkV. There are some things that are an improvement (to me), but for the most part, most of the changes seem forced.
I like the smooth, understated elements of the MkV better than the block-like "let's add another crease here or indentation there" mentality that appears to have hit the MkVI.
If this were a radical improvement where it truly matters- driving dynamics- I'd be a bit more inclined to give it a serious look. For a number of things, I can just buy the MkVI parts and put them on my car if I'm so inclined.

i agree almost 100%


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

Time will tell, like always. I just want to see one in person (drive one), then make a judgment.


----------



## Mad-Indian (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


























No ****ing diversity what so ever


----------



## tsots_leo (May 31, 2002)

Agreed... plus i think the gti probably has a votex skirt kit or something installed on it so it might not look the same or as nice


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

I love this GTI. Yes, it needs better wheels, but that's it. Me want, and that's the problem.


----------



## 1.8btlrkt (Jun 17, 2008)

i like this model better as well...needs a newer look wheel, the part in the article where it talked about the shock absorber dampening device...how would that affect aftermarket??


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

This is so trivial but I'm disappointed about the white gauges.


----------



## its a subaru world (Oct 30, 2008)

not enough power, and no proven way of putting the power it does make to the ground. no thanks, i'll go get an 09 WRX instead.


----------



## SilberVento (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (its a subaru world)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its a subaru world* »_not enough power, and no proven way of putting the power it does make to the ground. no thanks, i'll go get an 09 WRX instead.

aw, how touching...


----------



## mister_g60 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Golf VI GTI First Photos ([email protected])*

Also, lemme just say that I can't get over this wheel:








It's really unfortunate that I like this car so much.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (SilberVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilberVento* »_
aw, how touching...

Makes sense to me. AWD = puts the power down. Don't knock it till you try it.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (its a subaru world)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its a subaru world* »_not enough power, and no proven way of putting the power it does make to the ground. no thanks, i'll go get an 09 WRX instead.

You do realize that the MkV GTI is as fast on the track as the 2008 WRX, right?
And the MkVI has more power than the MkV, less drive-train loss than the WRX, and a limited-slip front differential, so I doubt it is going to be much slower on all but the worst road surfaces. But it is by far the better daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Raw speed is not for everyone.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
You do realize that the MkV GTI is as fast on the track as the 2008 WRX, right?
And the MkVI has more power than the MkV, less drive-train loss than the WRX, and a limited-slip front differential, so I doubt it is going to be much slower on all but the worst road surfaces. But it is by far the better daily driver. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Raw speed is not for everyone.*









It's not about raw speed. Neither car has that anyway. But it is about traction in our daily driving world. AWD is better. Hands down. Many come in here (Vortex), start to make power, then get discouraged. Then they buy an A4 quatro or leave the VW platform for another AWD car. Not knocking VW, see what I drive? But really, AWD has so many advantages. Especially when you have over 150 hp. I for one won't buy another FWD car that is going to be for perfomance. FWD is just not suited to it. I love the new GTI, the look, etc. But not the FWD. That's a deal killer.


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_It's not about raw speed. Neither car has that anyway. But it is about traction in our daily driving world. AWD is better. Hands down. Many come in here (Vortex), start to make power, then get discouraged. Then they buy an A4 quatro or leave the VW platform for another AWD car. Not knocking VW, see what I drive? But really, AWD has so many advantages. Especially when you have over 150 hp. I for one won't buy another FWD car that is going to be for perfomance. FWD is just not suited to it. I love the new GTI, the look, etc. But not the FWD. That's a deal killer.

While I agree with you, I don't think AWD is seriously worth the extra weight at only 200/205hp...as it may actually make the car slower with that much power (except for launches). Plus there are other points to consider like an increase in price, and most prospective GTI owners will never push the car far enough where AWD is that much more important. 
Maybe if we start getting up near or over 250, then it's almost a necessity in a sub 3500lbs car. But as the GTI continues to stay at or under 210hp, there's no demand or outright justification other than satisfying the small enthusiast circle [fraction of sales] that wants to modify the car.


_Quote, originally posted by *its a subaru world* »_not enough power, and no proven way of putting the power it does make to the ground. no thanks, i'll go get an 09 WRX instead.

Hmmm.... For the price of a WRX, anyone with half a brain can look elsewhere and build a way faster car than the WRX. Surely you can figure that out. I mean speed is all that matters right? 
Some of us like luxury, driveability, and function. But I suppose that comes with wisdom.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Ryan Sickles)*

My response/questions in _Italics_.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ryan Sickles* »_
While I agree with you, *I don't think AWD is seriously worth the extra weight at only 200/205hp*...(_That amount of power smokes the tires already_) as it may actually make the car slower with that much power (except for launches). Plus there are other points to consider like an increase in price, and most prospective GTI owners (_why do they buy a GTI, to push it. Of course they will. Drive an AWD car and see how much more stable they are.) _will never push the car far enough where AWD is that much more important. 
Maybe if we start getting up near or over 250, then it's almost a necessity in a sub 3500lbs car. But as the GTI continues to stay at or under 210hp, there's no demand or outright justification other than satisfying the small enthusiast circle [fraction of sales] that wants to modify the car.
Hmmm.... For the price of a WRX, anyone with half a brain can look elsewhere and build a way faster car than the WRX. Surely you can figure that out. I mean speed is all that matters right? 
Some of us like luxury, driveability, and function. But I suppose that comes with wisdom _(not sure what you are referring to here. Mind sharing your "wisdom"?)_.



_Modified by 20th875 at 8:42 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (20th875)*

The MKV breaks the tires loose when you just randomly punch it on the road or highway? Wow, that's news to me.







Must be a lawsuit waiting to happen. Wet roads don't count. As for launches (I'm going assume that's what you mean)... isn't there launch control, or do the cool kids not use it these days? Struggling for grip out of a sharp corner, I can see that, but isn't that wreckless driving?
Sorry, but the point still exists. In the GTI, AWD is still not important enough for the everyday driver. No matter how hard you want to pretend majority of GTI drivers are racing to and from work, school, grocery store, it's not going to happen. Your thinking like an enthusiast, not an everyday GTI driver. Maybe you can take it up with VW who spends millions in market analysis, since they're obviously wrong.







The GTI is not an Evo or WRX competitor. The R32 is. The MX-5, Civic SI, etc, are all direct competitors, and they post similar speeds.
You can take the MKV as it is now, and give it an AWD platform, and it still won't be [significantly] faster around a track [if any]. You need to increase HP for that to happen... and that brings you to the R32. Look at the Speed3, that's making 280lbs ft in a FWD package; how about the TL Type-S that put out 290hp in FWD, where most magazines actually praised it wasn't bad with that power in the front (thanks to it's LSD).
I'm by no means doubting how much better AWD is, but for what the GTI is, it's not going to happen. 
By wisdom, if you have trouble looking past just has fast GTI goes, maybe you should be looking elsewhere for another manufacturer.


_Modified by Ryan Sickles at 9:41 PM 10-30-2008_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_... it is about traction in our daily driving world. AWD is better. Hands down. Many come in here (Vortex), start to make power, then get discouraged. ... Especially when you have over 150 hp. .... FWD is just not suited to it. I love the new GTI, the look, etc. But not the FWD. That's a deal killer.

As you can tell, I own a 200hp TorSen AWD car. With that, and the many other cars I drive on business trips every few weeks, I have reached some conclusion over the past two decades or so, as to when I think AWD is truly important for everyday driving.
For simplicity of argument, I am excluding increment weather conditions here, for the moment.
I always thought that for a ~3,000 lbs car, you need around 180hp for AWD to be a factor in daily driving. However, at that ratio a front LSD does about the same job for a good driver, or for an average driver with a good system. It really is only at much better power/weight ratios that AWD truly shines. And then, it is difficult to achieve (especially vs. RWD) because of the inherent additional weight (~200lbs) and drive train loss (+10% or so). 
IMO, the CC, TT-S and A4/5 are good examples of sensible AWD offerings, as is the 2009 WRX, outside of VW/Audi.
The GTI is about producing an extremely good daily driver that still has good power, traction, and handling for a price way below most if not all comparable AWD offerings. The MkVI improves upon _all of these,_ with more power, a better suspension, and a front LSD. The latter will truly help it to bring down the power and have decent handling.
It is just very difficult to build a good daily AWD driver *at competitive cost* that truly outshines the best FWD or RWD competitors. You have to deal with the additional weight, drive-train loss, fuel consumption, and manufacturing expense. Typically, that only pans out in semi-luxury or luxury vehicles.


----------



## its a subaru world (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (feels_road)*

There is a $2000 difference between the base price of the WRX and the GTI. I'd rather pay the $2000 and get 65 more hp and 37 more lb/ft of torque AND all wheel drive. I don't know about where most of you live, but all the pimple faced kids i've seen driving MKV GTI's around here sure aren't racing up and down the local streets saying "look at my refinement and the quality materials used in my interior", they are too busy gunning their puny 200 hp engines and being ricers.
People whose cars don't make the power are always quick to shout "oh yeah? but my car has nicer seats and is more refined!"


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (its a subaru world)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its a subaru world* »_People whose cars don't make the power are always quick to shout "oh yeah? but my car has nicer seats and is more refined!"









And here I was thinking the teenager attitude of "faster is better" was just the excuse they use for their vehicle's subpar quality. You sure changed my mind! 
If the WRX is so much better, how about it's faster daddy, Mr. STi? Didn't the STi lose to the R32 in Car & Driver's shootout? Ding ding. Oh yeah, I think it did... but surely you know more than those editors who've driven hundreds of cars over the last couple decades, so their opinion is obviously pointless.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (its a subaru world)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its a subaru world* »_People whose cars don't make the power are always quick to shout "oh yeah? but my car has nicer seats and is more refined!"









And why shouldn't they? It may be news to you, but the vast majority of car buyers is not that one-dimensional, and power is very low down on the list of priorities.








PS: If you include fog lamps, a radio, and wheel locks with the base WRX, the price difference is $3,000 - for some buyers in this segment, that is significant. Now add higher fuel cost (18/25 vs. 21/31) and much higher insurance (in most areas), and the WRX suddenly is no longer affordable for many young buyers. 
On the flip side, if I lived in an area with significant winters, I would perhaps go the WRX route (or Forester, if a manual transmission were available). That is because for me, insurance is very cheap, and I don't drive that much for the fuel consumption to make a big difference.


_Modified by feels_road at 5:29 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Ryan Sickles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryan Sickles* »_*The MKV breaks the tires loose when you just randomly punch it on the road or highway? Wow, that's news to me.







Must be a lawsuit waiting to happen. * Wet roads don't count. As for launches (I'm going assume that's what you mean)... isn't there launch control, or do the cool kids not use it these days? Struggling for grip out of a sharp corner, I can see that, but isn't that wreckless driving?
Sorry, but the point still exists. In the GTI, AWD is still not important enough for the everyday driver. No matter how hard you want to pretend majority of GTI drivers are racing to and from work, school, grocery store, it's not going to happen. Your thinking like an enthusiast, not an everyday GTI driver. Maybe you can take it up with VW who spends millions in market analysis, since they're obviously wrong.







The GTI is not an Evo or WRX competitor. The R32 is. The MX-5, Civic SI, etc, are all direct competitors, and they post similar speeds.
You can take the MKV as it is now, and give it an AWD platform, and it still won't be [significantly] faster around a track [if any]. You need to increase HP for that to happen... and that brings you to the R32. Look at the Speed3, that's making 280lbs ft in a FWD package; how about the TL Type-S that put out 290hp in FWD, where most magazines actually praised it wasn't bad with that power in the front (thanks to it's LSD).
I'm by no means doubting how much better AWD is, but for what the GTI is, it's not going to happen. 
By wisdom, if you have trouble looking past just has fast GTI goes, maybe you should be looking elsewhere for another manufacturer.

_Modified by Ryan Sickles at 9:41 PM 10-30-2008_

Please do not put words in my mouth (see bold above) First off, I'm not talking about a MKV. I have a MKIV. And yes, there are several scenarios, moving forward in a straight line where the car can easily overpower the summer tires I have on the car. So with a measly 180 hp, the drive train already already can't handle the power very well. I live with it, but that does not mean that I want another VW that can't put the power to the ground.
I understand your point about the MKVI not needing AWD. But, it's just that, it's YOUR point. It's not a fact. Maybe you don't want AWD in a GTI, but many of us do. I wished my MKI GTI that I bought brand new had it, but it did not. VW had a car at that time called the Screaming Yellow Zonker that was turbocharged and had AWD. They teased owners for many years with cars like this and finally brought to market the R32, underpowered as it may be in either offering. Didn't seem like VW really listened. Anyway, many of us have just been hoping to purchase a 300 hp AWD GTI/R32. Call it what you may. 240/250 hp is not enough. Again, if you don't want one, no problem. Just buy a FWD GTI and be happy. 
Just because someone spends millions in "market analysis" does not mean they get it right. Just meant they spent the money.
The R32 is not a competitor to the Evo or the Sti. Not without some serious power being added. That's just one reason why there are still plenty of R32s still sitting on dealers lots.
Anyway, I'm done here. Don't know why you wanted to start an internet squabble. Enjoy the car you buy. As for me, I hope that the new GTI can really handle the bit of extra power it comes with, but I doubt it. I'll test drive one and find out. I bet that the next gen R32 will still be under-powered. That's a shame too. The MKI GTI was the original hot hatch. No so much anymore. Too bad that VW let that go. And, yes, I am looking at other auto makers for a car that would better suit my wants and needs. I'd like to stay in the VW family after having been here for more than 20 years, but if VW/Audi won't bring an AWD car with power to compete in the market, I'm going elsewhere.


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_Please do not put words in my mouth (see bold above) First off, I'm not talking about a MKV. I have a MKIV. 

But that's just it, it's the MKIV. That's in the past. The MKV is a vast improvement on being able to lay down the power, and it does it quite well. So how does the that apply to the MKVI, which is sure to be an improvement on the MKV??? That's failed assumption.

_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_I understand your point about the MKVI not needing AWD. But, it's just that, it's YOUR point. It's not a fact. Maybe you don't want AWD in a GTI, but many of us do.

If you want to call it my opinion, fine. 
But it happened the way you and others wanted... Remember, people pushed for the GTI to have more power [some for AWD], so the R32 was delivered. When it came people then shifted the focus of an improved GTI (EXACTLY what they asked for), to the R32 needing to be a competitor with other cars - which wasn't even in the original picture! 
You want more power and AWD for the GTI, so why not buy the R32? I'm going to assume you're following that same notion. Want an improved GTI, but get it, and then complain it's not good enough either. Maybe your one of the ones that wants more, but doesn't want to pay for it.

_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_Anyway, I'm done here. Don't know why you wanted to start an internet squabble. 

Believe me, I'm not intent on starting anything, all I see these days is whining from people. I actually stated weeks ago I didn't prefer the MKVI (search this thread). But now I find myself defending it because people are trying to create the GTI to be something it's not intended to be, nor will be anytime soon. More power and AWD means more money, stopping the GTI from being the _affordable_ pocket rocket that does so well in marketing...


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

Remember, high blood pressure = Heart Attacks!


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh by the way, make my new GTI-VI green. Love to see VW come out with British Green GTI-VI?


----------



## mcn (Mar 5, 2007)

If this haven't been mention yet than...
Great way to bring the Iroc to the US w/o killing GTI sales! :thumb:
Good thinking VW!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

All this discussion about FWD and AWD makes me think that some of us need to read more. First comes the MkVI GTI, then the GTI-R (AWD 2.0T), then the R32 or R36. Hopefully this will make everybody happy! 










_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 1:21 AM 11-10-2008_


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_All this discussion about FWD and AWD makes me think that some of us need to read more. First comes the MkVI GTI, then the GTI-R (AWD 2.0T), then the R32 or R36. Hopefully this will make everybody happy! 










Interesting. I was under the assumption that the GTI-R would be a replacement for the R32/R36. "the same but different" type of deal.
But, if we do end up with a AWD 2.0T GTI then my plans for keeping my MKV just got shot in the face.


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

What is the year GTI first came out?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Skid-Mark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skid-Mark* »_What is the year GTI first came out?

Europe 1977 - USA 1983


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Rumor has it that the VR6 will no longer be.


----------



## njkrotulski (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6fanatic* »_Rumor has it that the VR6 will no longer be. 

It already no longer is...with the exception of the R32, there haven't been VR6's available in the MKV Jetta/Rabbit/GTI platform. If you want a naturally aspirated 6, gotta step up to a Passat or Eos. It's sad, but true...for now.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (njkrotulski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njkrotulski* »_If you want a naturally aspirated 6, gotta step up to a Passat or Eos. It's sad, but true...for now.









Sorry to disappoint you: no V(R)6 in the Passat or Eos, either. Got to get one of them CCs.


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey what about those GTI 2010 seats? Will they be wider? When i drive long distances the side seat rail's dig into my legs'! Anyone?


----------



## wnb800 (Jan 27, 2008)

find the nearest treadmill and skip a few meals haha


----------



## njkrotulski (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (wnb800)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wnb800* »_find the nearest treadmill and skip a few meals haha

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

Making fun of my fat ass?


----------



## pwrbkdude (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, MKV owner here. 
Couple things... the GTI-R will replace the R32. I do not believe it will be the 2.0, it will be the R32 engine and drivetrain.
I hate the MKVI front end. Uck. That design looks beautiful on the Scirocco, not the Golf/GTI. I already told my dealer that I want a Scirocco when they get around to bringing them to the US. And yes, they heard recently that they will eventually be bringing them over. 
Between the MKVI and the Scirocco, I'll take the latter any day of the week. It feels like they were stuggling to update the MKV and did something just to do something. The interior is wonderful however, definitely better than the MKV!


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (pwrbkdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwrbkdude* »_Ok, MKV owner here. 
Between the MKVI and the Scirocco, I'll take the latter any day of the week. It feels like they were stuggling to update the MKV and did something just to do something. The interior is wonderful however, definitely better than the MKV!

Hopefully the new Mark VI dash design reduces rattles and buzzing too. My 08 has some serious rattling/buzzing coming from the center air vents, and this car supposedly has the improved design. 
If they come out with a real LSD, more HP and better fuel mileage, my 08 may not be in my driveway too much longer!


----------

